# Gentoo Linux 2005.1 & Stage1

## karaluch

Witam, jak pewnie wiecie od 8 sierpnia jest juz dostepny Gentoo Linux 2005.1 Ostatnio kupilem noewgo laptopa i zapragnalem miec na nim najnowsze Gentoo ze Stage1. Wszystko ok tylko ze do tej pory zawsze instalowalem tylko z Stage3. Jest to dla mnie nowosc, a do tego jeszcze najnowsza wersja nie mm dokladnego Handbooka.

Czy ktos z was juz instalowal z tej wersji, bo ja od samego poczatku mam problemy...

Pierwsze co mnie napotkalo to problemy z rozpakowaniem portage-20050810.tar.bz2 (tar wieszal sie na games)

Poradzilem sobie sciagajac poprzednia wersje portage

Kolejna sprawa jaka mnie niepokoi to gdy odpalam skrypt bootstrap.sh to pokazuje mi w czolowce skryptu ze to z wersji 2005.0  :Question: 

Ok przechodzi bootstrapa dla mojego make.conf (Pentium4-M 1.6GHz 256MB Ati Radeon 7500Mobile ATA100)

```
CFLAGS="-O3 -march=pentium4 -mcpu=pentium4 -malign-double -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pl-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

LINGUAS="pl"

USE=""kde qt -gnome -gtk dvd cdr X alsa ssl opengl 3dnow sse sse2 pcmcia samba mozilla acpi wifi ieee1394 usb truetype xvid divx4linux"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="..."
```

Ale gdy daje emerge --emptytree system to wiesza sie w kilku rozych miejscach

```
tar -cf - .; exit 0) | (cd /var/tmp/portage/gcc-3.4.4/image//usr/lib/gcc/i686-pc-linux-gnu/3.4.4/include; tar x...

tar: ./mminitrin.h: Plik skurczyl sie o 562949953399031 bajtow; jest dopelniany zerami

tar: ./mminitrin.h: Mozna bylo zapisac tylko 5120 z 10240 bajtow
```

Last edited by karaluch on Sat Aug 13, 2005 12:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## qNick

Dwa dni temu instalowałem Gentoo Linux 2005.1 i wszystko poszło idealnie bez żadnego błędu. Instalowałeś korzystając z Gentoo livecd czy innej dystrybucji ? Nie wiem czy twoje problemy ziązane są flagami i nie jestem tez znawcą, ale z tego co wiem nie jest zalecane  -fomit-frame-pointer w CXXFLAGS a u Ciebie CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}". Pozatym podczas bootstrapu wystarczyło może -O2 zamiast -O3. To takie moje drobne sugestie.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## karaluch

Instalowalem z install-x86-minimal-2005.1.iso

Ok zmienilem flagi CXXFLAGS, na -O2 tez juz probowalemi dalej lipa.

W sumie to nawet emerge gcc nie chce przejsc...

Czy moze mi ktos wyjasnic co wogole sygnalizuje ten komunikat o bledzie, ze plik jest uszkodzony? czy tez cos innego

------- 

Zastanawiam sie na d takim czyms, notegook nie jes now i czy to moze byc wina dysku twardego ? Ej kombinuje jak sie da...  :Smile: 

----------

## qNick

To bardzo prawdopodobne bo masz problem z rozpakowaniem plików. Sprawdź partycje przed zamontowaniem ( fsck.ext3 /dev/hdxx) dla ext3. Nie wiem jakiego systemu plików używasz.

----------

## rasheed

 *qNick wrote:*   

> z tego co wiem nie jest zalecane  -fomit-frame-pointer w CXXFLAGS a u Ciebie CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}".

 

Od gcc wersji 3.4 nie ma to znaczenia i można używać -fomit-frame-pointer w CXXFLAGS.

Pozdrawiam, rasheed.

----------

## karaluch

Uzywam ReiserFS, robie system od nowa i formatowalem dysk podczas okreslania systemu plikow, ale ok sprawdze jeszcze raz. Kiedys mialem podobny problem z jakims plikiem to po prostu rozpakowalem go z mirrora bezposrednio do katalogu. Tylko nie bardzo wiem gdzie moge gcc rozpakowac....

----------

## tomekb

tak zapytam tylko z ciekawosci: sprawdziles sume md5? ludzie to ignoruja czesto (ja kiedys tez, ale dostalem nauczke  :Wink: ) a wg. mnie jest to wazne  :Cool: 

----------

## no4b

 *qNick wrote:*   

> To bardzo prawdopodobne bo masz problem z rozpakowaniem plików. Sprawdź partycje przed zamontowaniem ( fsck.ext3 /dev/hdxx) dla ext3. Nie wiem jakiego systemu plików używasz.

 

A jeżeli nie, to przetestuj memtestem ram.

----------

## karaluch

Od srody robie tego stage1 i sciagalem juz kilka wersji (pierwsza nawet torentem) stage1-x68-2005.1.tar.bz2, kazda testowalem, podobnie bylo z portage, zaczynalem od portage-20050808.tar.bz2 a skonczylem na portage-20050811.tar.zb2 ... zaraz sprawdze pamiec, jak kupilem tego notebooka to byla tam suse 9.2 chyba

---

# emerge --info

http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/2953/emergeinfo2oy.jpg

----------

## lazy_bum

 *karaluch wrote:*   

> # emerge --info
> 
> http://img5.imageshack.us/img5/2953/emergeinfo2oy.jpg

 

Jedna rzecz trochę mnie zdziwiła: "3dnow" na PIV? alsa, arts i oss na raz? Chociaż to raczej wielkiego wpływu powinno nie mieć... (przynajmniej to drugie)

 *karaluch wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> USE=""kde qt -gnome -gtk dvd cdr X alsa ssl opengl 3dnow sse sse2 pcmcia samba mozilla acpi wifi ieee1394 usb truetype xvid divx4linux"
> ```
> ...

 

USE=""kde...  -- literówka czy tak jest w conf'ie?

----------

## mbar

Przypominam, że w 2005.1 jest błąd, ujawniający się podczas instalacji ze Stage 1 jeśli w make.conf został zmieniony CHOST z i386 na np. i686. Przy przechodzeniu do Stage 2 należy zrobić tak:

emerge python && emerge -e system

----------

## damjanek

 *mbar wrote:*   

> emerge python && emerge -e system

 

proponowalbym raczej 

```
emerge --oneshot python && emerge -e system
```

 bo w koncu po co python w worldfile, skoro wchodzi w sklad system ?  :Smile: 

----------

## karaluch

Sprawdzilem memtestem 10razy - zero bledow - wiec pamiec dobra

Sprawdzilem 

```
emerge --oneshot python && emerge -e system
```

szkoda ze nie bylo tego wpisu w handbooku, nie stracilbym kilku dni, ale cierpliwosci juz sie nauczylem

Ale to mnie martwi http://img353.imageshack.us/img353/4987/bootstrap0xq.jpg - czy to jest kolejny bug w tym najnowszym gentoo czy tez nie jest do konca taki najnowszy

A co do mojego maka.conf

```
CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium4 -malign-double -mfpmath=sse,387 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pl-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86"

LINGUAS="pl"

USE="kde qt -gnome -gtk dvd cdr X alsa ssl opengl sse sse2 pcmcia samba mozilla acpi wifi ieee1394 usb truetype xvid divx4linux"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="..."
```

to teraz tak wyglada i wlasnie testuje, na ustawieniu -O3 sie zawiesil w pewnym miejscu ale to bylo juz dawno za gcc, wiec teraz zmienilem na -O2 i jeszcze raz sprawdze i powiem co wychodzi

```
emerge --oneshot --newuse python && emerge -e --newuse system
```

---- 

NIE KUMAM ZNOWU ZWIECHA

http://img358.imageshack.us/img358/5570/emergeesystem8hl.jpg

Trace sily, juz nic nie kumam, dlaczego mam tekie zmiewchy.... czy moze ktos mi pomocLast edited by karaluch on Sun Aug 14, 2005 3:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## WermooZ

Witam - mam prośbę - czy moglibyście dać listę mirrorów ze źródłami niezbędnymi do bootstrap?  

Jakby ktoś zapomniał: 

```
emerge -fp glibc baselayout texinfo gettext zlib binutils gcc ncurses 2> stage1.list

cut -f 1 -d ' ' stage1.list > stage1.download
```

ja to sobie spokojnie zassę i wykorzystam jak będe instalował 2005.1 - na maszynce gentoowej nie mam przejściowo netu. Dzięki

----------

## mbar

@karaluch: jeśli pamięć jest OK, to znaczy, że coś ci się w kompie przegrzewa (procek, grafika, chipset) podczas kompilacji, ewentualnie masz słabej jakości taśmę sygnałową od HDD. Podaj może swoją konfigurację sprzętową.

Ja używam mirrora http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl

----------

## karaluch

Aktualnie jestem w niemczech na wakacjach wiec dlatego tez uzywam niemieckich mirrorow  :Smile: 

Sytuacja wyglda tak:

tydzien to troszeczke duzo jak na sama zabawe ze emerge -e wiec poddalem twierdze

sadzilem ze cos jest jeszcze nie tak z tym 2005.1 wiec wrocilem do 2005.0 i oto co zobaczylem po przebrnieciu przez bootstrapa i wpisaniu emerge -e system

http://img359.imageshack.us/img359/6366/emerge5of.jpg 

Dysk formatowalem przed instalacja, jedyne co laczy oba przypadki to make.conf i moj laptop! make.conf macie wyzej, moze jest jakas literowka moze cos tam jest zle, ja nie widze ale jak sie czlowiek patrzy na to samo przez tydzien to raczej mam prawo. A co do konfiguracji to:

Pentium4-M 1.60 GHz (512cache) SpeedStep

Chipset INTEL 845MP

Phoenix NoteBios 4.06 DMI 2.0

256MB DDR 266

ATI Radeon 7500Mobile 32MB AGPx4

20GB dysk ATA 100

Muzyka Intel AC97

USB 1.1, IEEE1394, Irda

Czy moze ktos mi pomoc bo na prawde nie wiem do czego sie przyczepic i drazyc,juz tyle razy sprawdzalem ustawienie i  zgodnosc z handbookiem, a najgorsze jest to ze nie rozumiem komunikatow, co one znacza ze nie mam praw dostepu czy tez cos innego, juz nic nie qumam Prosze o rade

----------

## damjanek

podaj jakie masz partycje i w jakim rozmiarze...

----------

## sekretarz

 *karaluch wrote:*   

> Aktualnie jestem w niemczech na wakacjach wiec dlatego tez uzywam niemieckich mirrorow 
> 
> Sytuacja wyglda tak:
> 
> tydzien to troszeczke duzo jak na sama zabawe ze emerge -e wiec poddalem twierdze
> ...

 

Wygląda na problem z komputerem (prawdopodobnie cos z dyskiem lub partycjami) (gdyby zle sciagnal to portage wywaliloby zla sume). Poza tym, dlaczego uzywasz drzewa testing (~x86) skoro pierwszy raz instalujesz Gentoo? ;>

Ogólnie to nie wiem do konca o co chodzi, pokaż co sie pokazuje, kiedy i co robiles przed pokazaniem bledu, pokaz wiecej szczegolow to damy bardziej szczegolowa odpowiedz  :Smile: 

Pozda tym, nie ma roznicy czy uzyjesz *profilu* 2005.0 czy 2005.1, gentoo to metadystrybucja i profile sluza tylko do definiowania pewnych rzeczy, ale na pewno nie wersji pakietow itp.

Pozdrawiam

----------

## psycepa

hej

ja wlasnie jestem w ostatnim stadium instalacji ze stage1 2005.1 i rowniez mialem niektore z wymienionych przez ciebie objawow, z niektorymi (glownie problemy z plikami, za duze/ za male/ ble ble ble/ nie takie/ sa/ nie ma) pomoglo ustawienie w make.conf

```
 FEATURES="-strict"
```

kompilator wtedy pomija takie pierdoly jak sumy md5 czy to co jest zawarte w manifestach

czasem przy kompilacji wypierniczal blad, jak np przy XML-parser, czy cos takiego, ale po uruchomieniu instalacji od nowa (wszystkie pliki byly te same co poprzednio, skopiowane na tymczasowy dysk a potem spowrotem) wszystko szlo ok

proponuje sprawdzic z ta zmienna FEATURES, a reszte no coz, musisz walczyc, dzis mija 4 dzien jak zaczalem instalke :P

pozdrawiam i zycze wytrwalosci

PS. wlasnie sie sylpheed kompiluje, bosh ile to ma zaleznosci :/ :)))

PS2. duzo sie pierniczylo przez zla date (dzien wstecz mi pokazywalo)

----------

## karaluch

Kilka dni mnie nie bylo ale walcze dalej... sprawdzalem juz wasze rady i lipa jest nadal, kolejna sprawa jaka mnie martwi to 

```
# env-update

>>> Regeneration /etc/ld.so.cache...
```

Aktualnie sprawdzam stage2-pentium4-2005.1.tar.bz2 zobaczymy jaki bedzie result  :Wink: 

----------

## 13Homer

Może przestań walczyć z 2005.1 (skoro ludzie zgłaszali kłopoty z wersją 2005.1 to może coś w tym jest), a spróbuj jeszcze raz 2005.0? Tylko zacznij od zera: domyślne ustawienia w make.conf, żadnych dodatkowych pakietów, ~86 itp.

Jeśli wszystko pójdzie dobrze to zrobisz sync i zmienisz profil na 2005.1 (ja zaczynałem od 2005.0 AMD64 a niedawno się "przesiadłem" na 2005.1). Ja z wersją 2005.0 nie miałem żadnych kłopotów (AMD64).

----------

## n0rbi666

wywal z flag -maling-double - https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-2210606-highlight-malingdouble.html#2210606

moze zostalo to juz poprawione, ale warto sprobowac tez tak

----------

## danrok^

Ja bym też stawiał na przegrzewanie się sprzętu. Miałem już doczynienia z takimi problemami, niekiedy nawet stage1 sie nie chciał rozpakowac i winą był wentylator na procku. Masz laptopa jak widze? Sprawdź czy się nie grzeje zbytnio w środku, albo spróboj obciązyć pod innym systemem - Prime95 or sth.

----------

## Criss-PL

Proponowal bym tak ze wywalenie -mfpmath=???,???. Ta instrukcja z tego co czytalem nie jest zalecana...

Poza tym - choc nie powinno miec to wiekszego znaczenia - flagi use, ktorych nie uzywamy dajemy na poczatek...

----------

## qermit

 *Criss-PL wrote:*   

> Proponowal bym tak ze wywalenie -mfpmath=???,???. Ta instrukcja z tego co czytalem nie jest zalecana...

 A ja mam zbudowany cały system z tą flagą i żadnej wykładki nie zanotowałem.

----------

